# Merry Christmas all.



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2019)

Please don't forget our fur friends.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas, SD!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Please don't forget our fur friends.
> 
> View attachment 85561


Yes and thanks, SD. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas

We are strong supporters of our local SPCA.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas Squatting Dog.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Dec 24, 2019)

best wishes to you SD...and of course furry babes …………...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

SD, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)




----------

